# Sifu SHAUN RAWCLIFFE



## WanderRA (Aug 21, 2010)

what are people's throughts/opinions on the man?

his sifu is Ip chun.

I find his books the best on the market.


----------



## bully (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't know him nor have trained with him. I have some of his books and find them very easy to read and informative.

His ethics also seem very good, only from what he has written.

I would like to meet and train with him one day.


----------



## dosk3n (Aug 23, 2010)

I cant really say I know anything of him but his were the only books in waterstones when I was looking on Saturday.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Shaun is very very good and if I ever had to switch schools (not that I ever would), he would be the man I would go to

He is quite 'old school', but is very knowledgable on why he does what he does and is a very insightful wing chunner

He often does seminars with Alan Gibson/James Sinclair/Ip Chun and they are always very good


----------



## Domino (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.wingchun.co.uk/index.htm

3rd clip


----------



## Poor Uke (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes very good.

Although he's alot shorter in real life than he is in his books!


----------



## Kung Fu Banter (Jan 11, 2011)

He is my Sifu, he takes wing chun very serious but he is easy going at the same time.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Jan 12, 2011)

His book on the wooden dummy is worth getting for those just starting in it


----------

